# indonesia nubi



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

here are my two humble tank......

first, the 120x60x60....chiller 3/4 pk 25c.....lighting 38wx8 for 10h ......filter, eheim 2260, 2217, 2215......pmdd fertilizer...co2 5 bps...ph 6.2 kh 2 gh 4....




























80x80x80 palud guppy tank....gh10 kh 3...ph 7.5...no co2 sump filter+uv ...temp 28c...pmdd fertilizer...azoo carbon plus...lighting 150 mh bulb...


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: ww indonesia nubi*

wwkeijaro, your tanks are very nice! The eriocaulons are stunning


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ww indonesia nubi*

Hi wwkeijaro,

Very nice aquariums, I like the variety of plants and textures.


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

If that's humble, my tank is dismal failure.

That is a really good scape in the large tank. I love the mixed foreground, the bobitis, and the dense grass.


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks guys for the coment and the praise...hehehehe...


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

my 1/2 DIY chiller....3/4 pk....titanium coil...dexell italy...temperature controler..










co2...and mess up cable..hehehe










my baygon spare aluminium spare tank..8 kg..



















anubias...mix..


----------



## alang (Jan 28, 2010)

I am really loving the emergent plants. This is something I am interesting in doing in my next tank.

Where is the root stock for those plants? The water column doesn't appear to have tons of plants growing from the substrate to the surface. Are they suspended over the tank somehow?


----------



## sepehr (Sep 15, 2010)

I read that you use Carbon Plus from Azoo, do you have any shrimps in that tank? And if so, from your experience is it safe to use this product with shrimps in the tank? I have pressurized CO2 but I want to use this product to battle staghorn algae.

Thanks in advance,
Sepehr


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

sepehr said:


> I read that you use Carbon Plus from Azoo, do you have any shrimps in that tank? And if so, from your experience is it safe to use this product with shrimps in the tank? I have pressurized CO2 but I want to use this product to battle staghorn algae.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sepehr


carbon+ is very safe for fauna unless you overdose it,
its same with Seachem Excel but have higher concentration (and also cheaper  ), so the dosage is lesser than Excel


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

wow!!!! Really nice Scapes... What is your maintenance schedule like?


----------

